# Starbucks Anyone??



## 72Cosmo (Sep 18, 2005)

This post was inspired by  the favorite drink thread. I don't drink alcohol but I do love Starbucks  My favorite drink is Nonfat Mocha, no whip cream extra hot!! I like the whip cream but control myself because I sure don't need those extra fat calories!! Once in a while if I feel like treating myself I will have them put just a little whipped cream on top.


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Sep 18, 2005)

Hot Drink- White Chocolate Mocha Cappuccino
Cold- Caramel Frap but I can't drink either often I treat myself once and awhile


----------



## AlliSwan (Sep 18, 2005)

When I'm on my diet, it's strictly Americanos (soooo good) with room for a splash of cream and Splenda....but when I want to be bad, it's either a iced caramel macchiato with EXTRA caramel or a nonfat toffee nut latte (I'm soooo happy they made these permanent so now I don't feel the need to binge on them during their "season"). Thankfully they don't sell the Molasses cookies or the (SWOON) Crumbleberry coffee cake here anymore--those two were my weaknesses in the world of prepackaged baked goods.


----------



## 72Cosmo (Sep 18, 2005)

I forgot to list a cold drink. I use to get the mocha frap's but haven't for over a year to cut calories. My thin 12 year old will get the vanilla or caramel frap's and I'll take a taste of his to satisfy that urge. HOWEVER, yesterday I caved and bought one of their pumpkin cream cheese muffins. (I looked up the calore count up on their website- either 450 or 470 calories in that baby) But, OMG it was fantastic. I was good and cut it in half and gave the other half to my husband. My son hates muffins, cakes, twinkies,pretty much anything like that. (He does like Krispy Kreme donuts thou)


----------



## moonrevel (Sep 18, 2005)

Though I love coffee (need it to live, more like it), I think my favorite Starbucks drink of all time is that Chantico stuff, the chocolate drink.  Damn thing is like crack in a cup.  It's also a meal unto itself, seeing as it's practically just steamed chocolate syrup.  Love it.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 18, 2005)

Hot drink: Caramel Macchiato
Cold drink: Caramel or Straberries and Cream Frappuccino.


----------



## user2 (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm not a coffee girl at all but I love to go to Starbucks! It's hella pricey over here but soo yummy!

Fav hot drink: Hot Chocolate with whipped cream
Fav cold drink: Mango Lemon Iced Tea


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 18, 2005)

Grande quadruple shot latte made with semi-skimmed / 2% fat milk.


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Sep 18, 2005)

Right now it's the Green Tea Frappuccino.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 18, 2005)

non fat iced white chocolate mocha


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2005)

My faves are Toffee Nut Soy Latte w/o whip and Pumpkin Spice Soy Lattes, but since I've been dieting I've been getting brewed coffee with a splash of Soy, 2 Splendas and Cinnamon.  I've grown to love it!! But if I'm treating myself I'll get a low-fat Affegato Caramel Frappacino.....heaven in a cup


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 18, 2005)

caramel frapp!!


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Grande quadruple shot latte made with semi-skimmed / 2% fat milk._

 
forgot to mention I used to have eight of these a day - it was an expensive habit!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Sep 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *I love Brian Kinney* 
_Right now it's the Green Tea Frappuccino._

 
I love this one to!




hot drink.... WCM


----------



## PrettyinPink (Sep 18, 2005)

Carmel Frapp with extra carmel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sooo good!


----------



## jasper17 (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm not a big coffee fan so I love their tea/ lemonade blended drink.  In the winter, I like the peppermint hot chocolate.


----------



## Pink_minx (Sep 19, 2005)

Caramel [email protected]!!! Mmm


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 19, 2005)

I only like the Caramel Macchiato and the mint chip one (don't know the name), both iced.  I don't like their regular coffee, too bitter.  I too was addicted, but I cut it down to only about once a week, I gained 10 pounds in 6 months when I had one of these 5 days a week.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 19, 2005)

caramel frapp, extra caramel, extra whip, affogato!!


----------



## MACreation (Sep 19, 2005)

< never had starbucks, i dunno where to start??


----------



## mspixieears (Sep 19, 2005)

Starbucks doesn't seem to be taking off in the city I live in for good reason; their coffee stinks in comparison to coffee you can buy generally. I must confess to hating Starbucks with a passion. Eh, we're spoilt, Italian immigrants brought all their wonderful coffee knowledge with them and Starbucks coffee products taste like ditchwater by comparison.


----------



## LRMakeup (Sep 19, 2005)

im not into coffee but i LOOOOVE their Green Tea lemonade with melon syrup. i could die for those


----------



## Professor Fate (Sep 19, 2005)

starbucks = devil


----------



## _18_Jamie Meng (Sep 19, 2005)

hot chocolate 
passion iced tea


----------



## iiifugaziii (Sep 19, 2005)

vanilla *cream* (not to be confused with vanilla bean)... the cream is made with a liquid and bean is made with a powder. AND I get carmel everywhere on the inside of the cup. it's AMAZING. you should all try it. and then you'll be hooked.    fishes.


----------



## Grace (Sep 19, 2005)

i absolutely love mocha frappochino...the only other drink i've had from there is thier hot mocha. otherwise i usually get the mocha frapp. what sucks though is i work right next to a caribou coffee and the starbucks is down the block...i wish it was the other way because the only caribou drink i had was really gross


----------



## CaliKris (Sep 19, 2005)

Hot: Venti Chai Tea, Extra Hot, Double cup (I dont want to burn my hand) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Cold: I'm with Juneplum, caramel frapp, extra caramel, extra whip!


----------



## 72Cosmo (Sep 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 
_vanilla *cream* (not to be confused with vanilla bean)... the cream is made with a liquid and bean is made with a powder. AND I get carmel everywhere on the inside of the cup. it's AMAZING. you should all try it. and then you'll be hooked.    fishes._

 
That's what my 12 year old son loves!! (I always get a couple sip.) It's really good. I didn't realize the vanilla bean was made with a powder.


----------



## kradge79 (Sep 20, 2005)

Hot: nonfat Mocha Latte w/ shot of raspberry
Cold: Shaken Iced Tea Lemonade (unsweet) or Mocha frap w/ shot of raspberry


----------



## mrskloo (Sep 20, 2005)

Yeah.. I don't know how to order coffee, it's just too coplicated! But I do love their Chai Creme Frap and my son loves their Vanilla Creme Frap. Oh and Seattle's Best scones.


----------



## heenx0x0 (Oct 30, 2005)

Venti carmel frappuccino, with EXTRA CARMEL! I'm a health nut, as you can see. lol


----------



## ChrisKsAngel (Oct 30, 2005)

Hot drink: Caramel Macchiato
Cold drink: Caramel or Java Chip Frappuccino.


----------



## xiahe (Oct 30, 2005)

hot: white chocolate mocha or godiva hot chocolate
cold: strawberries n' cream frappacino ♥♥♥


----------



## pale blue (Oct 30, 2005)

Lately I've been buying those Pumpkin Spice Lattes like they were going out of style. But omg are they tasty!

Usually I just get an Americano, hot in the winter/fall/spring and cold in the summer.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Oct 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *72Cosmo* 
_I forgot to list a cold drink. I use to get the mocha frap's but haven't for over a year to cut calories. My thin 12 year old will get the vanilla or caramel frap's and I'll take a taste of his to satisfy that urge. HOWEVER, yesterday I caved and bought one of their pumpkin cream cheese muffins. (I looked up the calore count up on their website- either 450 or 470 calories in that baby) But, OMG it was fantastic. I was good and cut it in half and gave the other half to my husband. My son hates muffins, cakes, twinkies,pretty much anything like that. (He does like Krispy Kreme donuts thou)_

 
If you have an "It's a Grind" by you, the Mocha Fraps are only 180 as opposed to the higher calorie Starbuck's kind.


----------



## BabyFu18 (Oct 30, 2005)

White chocolate mocha (iced or hot depending), is my favorite starbucks drink.


----------



## MACreation (Oct 30, 2005)

I never had it


----------



## mzmehshell (Oct 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACreation* 
_I never had it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aww! One day you should try it. It's so good. It's addicting, use to be addicted but it adds up!

My favorites are..
cold: chocolate brownie frap (but ughh they discontinued this one!)
hot: chantico (mmmm chocolate goodness!)


----------



## Isis (Oct 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_Though I love coffee (need it to live, more like it), I think my favorite Starbucks drink of all time is that Chantico stuff, the chocolate drink.  Damn thing is like crack in a cup.  It's also a meal unto itself, seeing as it's practically just steamed chocolate syrup.  Love it._

 
So that's what that is.... I've seen it on their menu but they're always out whenever I go. I can't wait to try it now, I'm such a fiend for hot chocolate and anything like it!


----------



## mzmehshell (Oct 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FairladyZ* 
_So that's what that is.... I've seen it on their menu but they're always out whenever I go. I can't wait to try it now, I'm such a fiend for hot chocolate and anything like it!_

 
It's a really rich chocolate drink. It's comes in such a little cup, but it's seriously so rich you don't need a lot to satisfy any chocolate cravings. Can't really compare to hot chocolate, it's like liquid chocolate. If you love chocolate you'll love this!


----------



## Isis (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm sure I will! ... I think I'm going to make some hot chocolate now though! LOL


----------



## n_j_t (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm obsessed with the Maple Lattes right now (mmm), and I order Gingerbread lattes as long as they offer them. 

In the summer, it's Iced Caramel Macchiato or Coffee Frappucino.


----------



## Starbright211 (Nov 1, 2005)

Grande Zen Tea for me!!!


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Nov 2, 2005)

Hot - Pumpkin Spice Latte
Cold - Pumpkin Spice or hazelnut frapuccino

OMG, I want one now!


----------



## sharronmarie (Nov 2, 2005)

cold: java chip frapp
hot: caramel macchiato


----------



## thaliaucla (Nov 2, 2005)

I am addicted to the:

Venti Passion Iced Tea w/three Splenda

and the Dark Chocolate Covered Espresso Beans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) *yum*


----------



## thaliaucla (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_18_Jamie Meng* 
_hot chocolate 
passion iced tea_

 
i love the passion iced tea also!! isn't it the best?


----------



## valley (Nov 2, 2005)

I always get a tall sugar free vanilla skim latte.  I figure if I'm going to pay that much money for coffee I might as well at least make it good for me by drinkin a ton of milk.  I'm on the west coast though... and so against 'starbucks brand' loyalty.  There are a ton of independant little shops that have more character.


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Nov 3, 2005)

hmm a tie between mint mocha chip and the seasonal pumpkine spice frapps


----------



## mishy1053 (Nov 3, 2005)

Venti iced mocha, nonfat, no whip, light ice and most of them remember my name and drink


----------



## dotwarner_us (Nov 7, 2005)

I try other drinks but always come back to the Caramel Frapuccino. Mmmm...


----------



## user4 (Nov 7, 2005)

im so boring, i always have the same thing... black coffee with sugar free vanilla syrup and whipped cream... some low fat milk and splenda...


----------



## amandamakeup (Nov 7, 2005)

spiced pumpkin lattee....and the eggnog latte (christmas time)
ummm.yummy!


----------



## colormust (Nov 7, 2005)

green tea frap w/ no whip


----------



## pale blue (Nov 7, 2005)

When will the Gingerbread latte come back? Those are sooo tasty!


----------



## Alexa (Nov 8, 2005)

hot: pumpkin spice latte
eggnog latte
chai tea latte with whipped cream

cold:
caramel macchiato iced




mmmmmmmm


----------



## Glow (Nov 8, 2005)

gingerbread latte & the caramel apple cider
as for cold the vanilla bean frap is heaven


----------



## mona971 (Nov 8, 2005)

My favorite is a Grande, X-hot, no foam soy latte.  I like the Pumpkin Spice latte with soy milk as well.

In the summer I like the Passion Tea Lemonade with a splash of the Raspberry syrup instead of the Valencia orange.

I am at the point now where I spend $50 a week at Starbucks, I should buy shares in the company.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Nov 10, 2005)

drrr updates


----------



## xbabygirl (Nov 11, 2005)

caramel frapp, strawberries and cream, and vanilla cream. yummm!!


i don't go there often though because i get stomachaches from the drinks.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 26, 2006)

At Starbucks I *always* get a *venti hot chocolate with skim milk, whipped cream and a shot of peppermint*.

Yummy goodness.


----------



## x20Deepx (Mar 26, 2006)

tall white chocolate mocha with whipped cream


----------



## melozburngr (Mar 26, 2006)

I must confess, I have never been a coffee person... but DAMN, I'm addicted.

LOVE the Caramel Macchiato, and the new (I think)  Marble Mocha Macchiato <---isn't that a mouthful! 

I don't drink em often, though, since a Grande seems to make my brain feel like its vibrating. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  yum though.  lol  (its worth it)


----------



## theleopardcake (Mar 26, 2006)

iced chai, warm chai, and strawberries and creme frapp!


----------



## so_siqqq (Mar 26, 2006)

Iced Chai Latte is my favorite Starbucks drink of all time. And when it's really cold White Chocolate Mocha with whipped cream.


----------



## User34 (Mar 26, 2006)

tall mocha frap. I have had 3 this past week and feening for another!!!
They are so addicting! My sister in law somtimes gets headaches if she doesn't have one.


----------



## sbetsy (Mar 26, 2006)

iced americano - black, no sweetener. 
I like to get 2 shots of espresso in a venti- it tastes better with less espresso and more water.


----------



## ruby_soho (Mar 26, 2006)

I love Starbuck's blended frappucinos. They used to make a brownie one that was soo good, but then they got rid of it and replaced it with some java chip thing. Still good! But the chips get stuck in my teeth and I look like a dirty ass after I drink it. For hot drinks I prefer Second Cup, they have sooo much more selection. Starbucks holds the cold end, and Second Cup the hot.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 26, 2006)

The summer I discovered the iced chai latte... I went everyday before my belly dance class (smart, huh!)... and I spent 4 dollars... three times a week. Plus the additional group idea of let's go to starbucks.. so 4 times a week.  That summer I spent about 250 dollars on chai lattes. Later I found the same mix from HEB and Costco. HEB's mix cost 4 dollars and makes about 5 cups (plus milk). Costco has a 3 pack that is 8 dollars. So now I've ruined that drink for myself... but's its the exact same thing as Starbucks... same Tazo Chai Mix... I just mix it one part chai one part milk and much cheaper.   I like the cinamon dulce latte now with soy milk now.


----------



## ishtarchick (Mar 26, 2006)

iced green tea (China green tips), chai latte, and caramel machiattos


----------



## HeartOfSilver (Mar 30, 2006)

Carmael frapp and caramel mocchiatos!

... mind you, I usually try and avoid the frapps in the summer, going instead to Tim Hortons for their version with 1% chocolate milk instead of the cream. Mmmm. Cheaper and a bit more healthy


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Mar 30, 2006)

My two all time favs...Caramel Macchiato and Ice Latte.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyinPink* 
_Carmel Frapp with extra carmel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sooo good!_

 
My thoughts exactly!  Might have to take a trip to SB later! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh, and as a side note, their lemon pound cake is heavenly!


----------



## bottleblack (Mar 30, 2006)

lately it's been a cinnamon dolce latte or chai latte - venti w/ nonfat milk, no whip 
starbucks is taking over my city...there are some awesome independent coffee shops who i would prefer to give my business to, but unfortunately i'm never in that part of town and can't live without my coffee.


----------



## user3 (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't drink any of the coffee but I love the  Strawberries & Crème Frappuccino Blended Crème so good!


----------



## misskris (Mar 30, 2006)

caramel macchiato


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_Though I love coffee (need it to live, more like it), I think my favorite Starbucks drink of all time is that Chantico stuff, the chocolate drink.  Damn thing is like crack in a cup.  It's also a meal unto itself, seeing as it's practically just steamed chocolate syrup.  Love it._

 
Amen!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  BUT.....if you really want a buzz, order a Chantico with a shot of espresso!  So good!  Between the sugar and the caffeine, you will be flying high!  Other than that, 

My fave hot: Pumpkin Spice Latte, extra hot
My fave cold: Iced white chocolate mocha

Can I just tell you that words alone cannot describe how much I love Starbucks/coffee.  My blood type is French Roast!!!!


----------



## MACBunny (Mar 30, 2006)

Iced Soy Chai Gingerbread Latte!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But the Gingerbread shot is only available around Christmas time.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   But the regular soy chai lattes are muy bien as well.  Gawd, I LOVVVVE coffee!  You know I read somewhere there is 4 times the amount of caffeine in a Starbucks grande coffee than in a cup you would brew yourself.  No wonder we all keep coming back for more!  It's an addiction just like MAC, AAAHHHHHH!


----------



## jmdulock (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoe Crazy* 
_Hot Drink- White Chocolate Mocha Cappuccino
Cold- Caramel Frap but I can't drink either often I treat myself once and awhile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Those are my two favorite too!


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Apr 1, 2006)

*clears throat*

my 2 favourites both COLD and venti

Carmel Machaito, Nonfat, Sugar Free Vanilla - Lite Ice 

Shaken Black Ice tea, sugarless 2 Splendas - Lite Ice

and my fav goodie at starbucks is the black bottom cupcake,.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 3, 2006)

grande mocha frappaccino. most definately. with lots and lots of whipped cream. starbuck's has the best whipped cream. period.


----------



## Urbana (Apr 6, 2006)

i dont have it here, but last year i went to London and tried chocolate with cinnamon and it was perfection! i couldnt believe it! taste soooooooo good!


----------



## Rank_as (Apr 8, 2006)

deleted


----------



## 101mynxes (Jun 11, 2006)

Tazo chai latte - my staple at Starbucks


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 11, 2006)

triple venti 140 degree nonfat caramel mocchiato


----------



## theend (Jun 11, 2006)

The hot chocolate with peppermint syrup. I hate coffee.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 11, 2006)

I was drinking so much coffee husband just decided to buy an espresso machine and make it for me every morning ^.^ 
MUCH more cost effective!


----------



## Parishoon (Jun 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_I was drinking so much coffee husband just decided to buy an espresso machine and make it for me every morning ^.^ 
MUCH more cost effective!_

 
that is awesome! (i've not yet to invest in an espresso machine, just get by w/ a french press & one of those double boiler espresso deals, like this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my fav starbuck drinks are:
hot:
triple grande 1pump nonfat white mocha

iced:
triple grande soy caramel machiato (sp)

frozen:
grande caramel frap w/ an extra shot

but really i love espresso black, no sugar or cream, it has the best taste


----------



## Cdjax (Jun 12, 2006)

My faves are-
Hot: Caramel Apple Cider, Vanilla Cream (Hot milk w/ Vanilla syrup)
Cold: Double Chocolate Chip Frappucino (made with white mocha, instead of regular), Vanilla Bean Frappucino,& Strawberries& Cream Frappucino.


----------



## pinkdaisy226 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hot: Vanilla Chai Latte, and sometimes White Chocolate Mocha
Cold: One of their lemonades, I forget which

This is a great thread, I want to try some of what y'all have listed now!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 14, 2006)

Caramel Macchiato
Coffee Frappuccino
Frappuccino Blended Tea - don't sell anymore


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 17, 2006)

My favorite is the Soylent Green Latte.


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Jun 17, 2006)

I just tried the new Banana Coconut Frappuccino,,,, It was the GROSSEST thing I've ever had!.  But I loooove the Green Tea Frappuccino and the Java Chip.


----------



## Pei (Jun 17, 2006)

Mocha Frappuccino With Whipped Cream!!!

New favourite: Java chips =)


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 21, 2006)

Blackberry Green Tea Frappucino!!! Mmm...I want one now!


----------



## giz2000 (Jun 22, 2006)

Tall Non-fat Caramel Macchiatto with extra caramel...


----------



## mac_goddess (Jun 22, 2006)

Iced soy chai latte.  I always end up buying two, because I'll finish one and go back for another one eventually.


----------



## kaysd99 (Jun 22, 2006)

I love the Soy Tazo Chai Latte....I want one right now! lol


----------



## tania_nia (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

I have a list I choose from:
Green Tea Frapp or Nonfat latte
Chai Frapp or Nonfat latte
Nonfat Vanilla latte
Sweetened Passion Iced Tea Lemonade

I am so mad that they got rid of the Pomegranate Frap that was so delish and refreshing...uggh!! My mom and I would BOTH get that! Random note: I always order my  hot drinks extra hot because sometimes they aren't that hot and in my opinion in order for chai to be good it has to be HOT!!! That was all really random I'm sorry!


----------



## faifai (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

I like the Vanilla Cream in the winter, it is so soothing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also was a huge fan of this Coconut Creme Frappucino but I think they got rid of it.


----------



## jannax212 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Iced Carmel Macchiatto!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Check out the Starbucks Oracle  to see what your drink says about you.

P.S. The Oracle is a cranky 'ol fvcker.

More Starbucks Gossip

A Slate story on the phenomenom of Starbucks
__________________________________________

Here is what the Oracle said about White Chocolate Mocha Drinkers: 

Behold the Oracle's wisdom:

Personality type: Clueless

You don't go to Starbucks much; when you do you just tag along with other people since you have nothing better to do. You would like to order a Tazo Chai Crème but don't know how to pronounce it. Most people who drink extra hot white chocolate mocha are strippers.

Also drinks: Wine coolers
Can also be found at: The mall


----------



## starr (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

my fave in the winter is peppermint mocha for cold, then toffenut for hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





for normal days, i prefer mocha frappuccino with a shot of mint (cold)
then caramel macchiato  for hot drinks


----------



## melliquor (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Chocolate Frappuccino or Raspberry Frappuccino

I don't drink coffee.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

They got rid of my Tazo Berry and Tazo Berry and Cream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I still love the apple cider!


----------



## Janice (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Quote:

  Personality type: Lame

You're a simple person with modest tastes and a reasonable lifestyle. In other words, you're boring. Going to Starbucks makes you feel sophisticated; you'd like to be snooty and order an espresso but aren't sure if you're ready for that level of excitement. People laugh at you because you use fake curse words like "friggin'" and "oh, crumb!" Everyone who thinks America's Funniest Home Videos is a great show drinks iced vanilla grande latte.

Also drinks: V8
Can also be found: On the couch at home


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Oh crumb!  That friggin' Oracle is so darn mean!  You should go grab a V8 and cry on the couch!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In the meantime, I am going to chug a wine cooler, go to the mall to buy new fvck me pumps and head off to my stripping job!  Woot!


----------



## Stormy (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

I just adore Starbucks!!  There's something just comforting about being inside one, with a Vanilla latte in hand.  I've really tried to cut back on my Sbux though, when I think of just how much I spend of coffee....UGH!


----------



## Samantha (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Hot Drink-- White Chocolate Mocha w/added Caramel YUMMY!
Cold Drink-- Mocha Frap or Passion Fruit Ice Tea


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

mine is the Frappuccino you get at the grocery stores. i don't like anything made at the stores. all their drinks suck.


----------



## ritchieramone (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

I like a triple shot espresso frappuccino light or a triple shot soy gingerbread latte with whip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not too keen on anything too sweet like caramel macchiatos, but I do like at least one eggnog latte when Christmas comes round!


----------



## l1lvague (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

i love starbucks. i love coffee. everyday staple.

i usually get 
hot: white chocolate mocha nonfat or soy, vanilla soy latte
cold: coffee frap, toffee nut frap, caramel macchiato iced nonfat or soy


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Hot: Grande Caramel or Vanilla Soy Latte
Cold: Strawberry Frappuccino w/whipped cream


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Dulce de Leche, Gingerbread Latte, or (when these aren't around) Toffee Nut Latte


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

I get really simple drinks at starbucks.
I usually get a grande cafe latte but with no foam on the top..

or a grande iced coffee. i like putting my own cream and splenda in, because i'm paying 3 dollars and i don't want them to mess my drink up.
i'm not a starbucks freak though...wawa coffee will do


----------



## ms.marymac (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Behold the Oracle's wisdom:

Personality type: High Maintenance

You pride yourself on being assertive and direct; everyone else thinks you're bossy and arrogant. You're constantly running your mouth about topics that only you would find interesting. Your capacity for wasting other people's time is limitless. Your friends find you intolerable, that's why they're plotting to kill you.

Also drinks: Water. Bottled, chilled, with four ice cubes, a twist of lemon, in a crystal glass.
Can also be found at: Trendy martini bars

LMAO!


----------



## Randy Rose (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

I just recently discovered the joy of Light Fraps! Who would have thought something diet could be soooooo good? My favorite is a Double Grande Mocha Frap Light. I'm also a fan of a Quad Grande Non-Fat Mocha or Latte in the winter!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Nonfat Sugar Free Cinnamon Dolce Latte- Yum!


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

It's so interesting to read this thread as someone who works at Starbucks.  Jen, the Starbucks Oracle is hilarious!  I can't wait to share that w/ my partners. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's also amusing to read how Starbucks is evil and how all our drinks suck from people I'm sure who hated it from the get-go anyway.  Energy should not be wasted on this!

Anyhoo, I've got tons of drinks I love (many which have already been mentioned here!) but the ones I keep coming back to are:

HOT: Grande 3-pump Cinnamon Dolce Mild Misto
~ you get your milk, you get your coffee (more than a latte!), you get your hotness and you save your money - it's cheaper than a latte!
~ changing to Maple when it comes out in a few weeks... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




COLD: Grande blended Strawberries Passion Tea Lemonade
~ I find the blended Strawberries & Lemonade too sweet so I cut it down with some Passion Tea.  Delicious and refreshing!


----------



## user79 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

I don't go there very often, but if I do I usually get a frap in the summertime, and something mocha-ish in the winter time.


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Iced Non-fat Vanilla Latte


----------



## lady_bird (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jannax212* 

 
_Iced Carmel Macchiatto!_

 
I love it too!


----------



## chocodcocoa (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

white choc mocha with whipped cream in the winter and white choc mocha frapp with whipped cream during all other seasons!


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

I like the mocha, i USED to enjoy it with a cigarette before it became illegal so I just get a takeout now. *tears*


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

caramel frapp is my favoriteee and around the holidays i do like the gingerbread latte too bad its not there all the time


----------



## ShirleyK (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Java Chip Frapp with Whipped Cream....


----------



## Kimberleigh (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Pre-pregnancy:
Venti white chocolate mocha, non-fat milk, no whipped cream

Now:  Any of the blended creams...I mix it up


----------



## Risser (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Hot - Cappuccino & Latte
Cold - Caramel Java Chip Frappuccino Blended Coffee


----------



## Virgo_Moon (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Starbucks Barista here...
Vanilla Bean is a frappuccino it is made with a cream frappuccino base and vanilla powder blended with ice.

Vanilla Cream is a hot beverage made only with vanilla syrup and steamed milk. aka Vanilla steamer.

I never, ever, drink caramel frappuccinos, I don't understand the obsession I think they taste like ass. Besides the fact it is the worst think you could drink as far as calories and fat. My favorite drink is a Venti iced soy caramel macchiato with whip or a grande iced non-fat 6 pump vanilla latte in the summer. In the winter I like a hot caramel macchiato or the Dulce de Leche is pretty good too.  

Someone mentioned a mango tea but starbucks doesn't have a mango tea, maybe it was passion tea.  For anyone who is interested the pumpkin spice latte is making a come back, we are already serving it at my store.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Virgo_Moon* 

 
_....For anyone who is interested the pumpkin spice latte is making a come back, we are already serving it at my store._

 
I love you for telling me that!  I hate you for the calories it will bring!


----------



## greatscott2000 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Passionfruit Tea lemonade in the summer.
Steamed Cider ( no carmel) in the winter.


----------



## fresh76 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

pumpkin spice latte!!!

they bring it back every year - and i rejoice!


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Chai Tea Latte. I don't care if we're still in the heat of summer, I still order it hot.


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Iced Caramel Macciato!!!! Yum YUM!!!


----------



## mandragora (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

What she said!


----------



## captodometer (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Am I the only person left in the world who refuses to pay $5+ for coffee?  I wouldn't buy any type of beverage at Starbucks.

But the marble cake is good.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_Am I the only person left in the world who refuses to pay $5+ for coffee? ...._

 
Possibly


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_Am I the only person left in the world who refuses to pay $5+ for coffee?  I wouldn't buy any type of beverage at Starbucks.

But the marble cake is good.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No you're not the only one. I guess I never got into Starbucks. I do LOVE Gloria Jean's however. I know they aren't anywhere as big as Starbucks but I love them! Anyone else heard of GJ? I guess I like it because they serve alot more non-coffee drinks.


----------



## MissBGlam (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

I rarely get a hot drink from Starbucks, but if I do it might be a mocha. Now cold drinks are my favorite! It could be -19 degrees outside and I would get a grande/venti (never tall) vanilla bean frappicino with about 3 pumps of toffe nut syrup and no whip cream.


----------



## MAC-a-Licious (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Easy.

Triple shot, extra hot, grande nonfat caramel macchiato. I sometimes ask them to use SF vanilla syrup rather than the regular syrup.


----------



## Patricia (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

espresso frappuccino


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Dulce de Leche frappaccino, iced, with skim milk and whipped cream.

In the winter, pumpkin latte with skim milk.


----------



## xolovinyoo (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

tall caramel machiatto with extra caramel <3


----------



## Kimberleigh (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Every single time this thread gets bumped back to the top I crave Starbuck's.  Curses!  The whole lot of you!!!


----------



## Whitney (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

White chocolate mocha...yum. 

Although I don't like paying starbucks prices...so I don't have one often enough..


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

I used to like to get a Chocolate Malt Frap but Starbucks stopped using Malt :crying:. Now I get a Caramel Frap with extra caramel. Yum!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

/\ You had to go throw in the pics, didn't you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now I have to go get one! You're making it difficult for me to be good!!!


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Hot: Cafe Mocha
Cold: Green Tea Frappuccino or Orange Mocha Frappuccino


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

:teehee:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I figured that would make it more interesting and let people see what we're talking about. I hope others catch on cause I would love to try some new drinks. Speaking of which, I can't wait to try the new Spice Pumpkin Latte that's out. Sounds delicious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_/\ You had to go throw in the pics, didn't you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I have to go get one! You're making it difficult for me to be good!!!_


----------



## XxMAC-AtTaCkxX (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Caramel machiatto or mocha frappucino i got one of them like every day wen i was in NY!!! oooh and the pumpkin cream cheese muffin....


----------



## XxMAC-AtTaCkxX (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_No you're not the only one. I guess I never got into Starbucks. I do LOVE Gloria Jean's however. I know they aren't anywhere as big as Starbucks but I love them! Anyone else heard of GJ? I guess I like it because they serve alot more non-coffee drinks._

 
OH MY GOD i love GJs!!i get the coco loco, mint chocolate bomb or whit caramel oreo nnicest thing ever!!!


----------



## Raerae (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *user3* 

 
_I don't drink any of the coffee but I love the  Strawberries & Crème Frappuccino Blended Crème so good!_

 
That drink venti sized has 900 calories lol


----------



## katina (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

grande caramel frappucino


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_That drink venti sized has 900 calories lol_

 
Christ!  You may as well throw a burger in a blender and drink it with a straw!


----------



## nunu (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

caramel frappucino!!!

LOL MAC_Whore!!


----------



## mommamacgurl (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Cold= mocha frappucino with whipped cream
Hot=carmel macchiato


----------



## Leilani78 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mommamacgurl* 

 
_Cold= mocha frappucino with whipped cream
Hot=carmel macchiato_

 
i second that. I love getting mocha frappucino in hawaii because they put chocolate syrup on top. yum! is that only a hawaii thing because i dont get chocolate in california.


----------



## Deena (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Cold : Caramel Frappuccino 
Hot: Caramel Macchiato...yummmm


----------



## shanidy (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

this time of year...definitely a pumpkin spice latte!


----------



## Raerae (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Christ!  You may as well throw a burger in a blender and drink it with a straw! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Heh... They probably already ate the burger.  The starbucks was desert.  Nothing like nearly 2-3k calories in 1 meal.


----------



## stellarx1587 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

OoOoh... Starbucks! I'm drinkin' some right now as I type... Yummy!

My "signature" drink is an Iced Caramel Machiatto w/ non-fat milk & an add shot... 

On cold days... White Chocolate Mocha... but I dunno about that one anymore... since I found out the calories in that drink are equivalent to a freakin' meal.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Christ!  You may as well throw a burger in a blender and drink it with a straw! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
My best friend works for Starbucks....She's so sick of anything blended creme frappuchino it's unreal. 



I can't stand frappies. They're too rich and...ugh. Two drinks and I want to throw it away. What a waste of $5.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_My favorite is the Soylent Green Latte.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Should I be concerned that nobody questioned me on that comment?


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Here's the Pumpkin Spice Frappuccino (my new fave):


----------



## frocher (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

......


----------



## fabulousmexo (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

chai tea latte with soy and vanilla...yummm


----------



## Raerae (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Should I be concerned that nobody questioned me on that comment? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha...  I don't even think I caught that...  Too funny.  I think i ready it as like a Soy Green Tea Latte LOL.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

I have never been to Starbucks.  I would like to try it.  It must be great.  I see so many folks drinking their coffee.  I go to Morning Call.


----------



## ArelysAdriana (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Hot:
February through September: triple venti, three pump, soy, white chocolate mocha
October through January: triple venti, three pump, soy, pumpkin spice latte

Cold: 
February through September: iced quad venti, three pump, soy, white chocolate mocha
October through January: iced quad venti, three pump, soy, pumpkin spice latte


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

After reading this thread, I went to Starbucks this morning and got a Java Mocha Chip Frap.....I didn't really like it. It wasn't sweet enough. So, I'm open to suggestions. I like the Frap consistency and I like chocolate and caramel (<-----should've gotten that Frap, huh?). What should I get?


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Try a mocha frap, or a caramel frap. 
I can't drink them, as I said before, but they're both alright. Ask the barista to put in an extra pump or two of syrup.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Haha...  I don't even think I caught that...  Too funny.  I think i ready it as like a Soy Green Tea Latte LOL._

 
So often our eyes see what they expect to see, huh?  The mind is tricky like that.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Nah, it was only a matter of time before Starbucks started serving people, such an easily renewable resource and eco friendly._

 
Yes, but are they a Fair Trade registered commodity? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A while after I posted the Solyent Green Lattes comment, I had a thought.  I thought, 'Hmmmm...I wonder if anyone will read that comment, think it sounds like something healthy and interesting, then pop over to their local and order it."  

Barista =


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Barista = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah...my thoughts exactly.


----------



## ArelysAdriana (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_After reading this thread, I went to Starbucks this morning and got a Java Mocha Chip Frap.....I didn't really like it. It wasn't sweet enough. So, I'm open to suggestions. I like the Frap consistency and I like chocolate and caramel (<-----should've gotten that Frap, huh?). What should I get?_

 


Caramel frap = heaven
It is much sweeter then the Java Chip frap. Ask for extra caramel sauce, it will make it 156468 times better :bigthumb Or you could ask for the Java Chip with extra chocolate in it to sweeten it up a bit.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ArelysAdriana* 

 
_
Caramel frap = heaven
It is much sweeter then the Java Chip frap. Ask for extra caramel sauce, it will make it 156468 times better :bigthumb Or you could ask for the Java Chip with extra chocolate in it to sweeten it up a bit._

 
Thanks! Got this today!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Try a mocha frap, or a caramel frap. 
I can't drink them, as I said before, but they're both alright. Ask the barista to put in an extra pump or two of syrup._

 
Shimmer, it was delicious!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

yay!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Starbucks Drink*

Vanilla bean frapps & carmel frapps. With just a lil bit of wipped cream


----------



## mochabean (Dec 9, 2007)

Okay, I have been thinking about getting Starbucks today (since I haven't gone there yet today to get my drink). I live close to Seattle. So I practically have a Starbucks at every freakin block corner! LOL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so obessed with drinking Starbucks every single day. Thank goodness for the Drive-Thru Starbucks. They are a time saver and I can get my drink in a couple of minutes since the baristas already know me and have my drink prepared (isn't that sad??). If I miss a day I feel the withdrawals! 

So I wanted to ask you guys, what are your favorite Starbucks drinks that you order??

My Top Faves:
1. White Chocolate Iced Mocha 
2. Iced Carmel Macchiato w/ Extra Carmel Sauce
3. Pumpkin Spice Iced Latte
4. Carmel Frappacino
5. Strawberries N' Cream Frappacino
6. Java Chip Frappacino
7. Iced Chai Tea Latte
8. Dulce de Leche Iced Latte

I usually get all Venti and no whip, 2% milk. Yes, I know there are hella calories in these drinks. But they taste so good! Can't help it! LOL!


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Dec 9, 2007)

You know, I've never been into a Starbucks in my life. Whenever I fancy a coffee and I just grind up some beans and then use a cafetier (or however you spell it). So i guess i've just never felt the need to go in.


----------



## blondebunny76 (Dec 9, 2007)

I like the Caramel Macchiato


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 9, 2007)

OMG Mocha... you're definitely Starbucks obsessed, but when I'm feeling generous with my money - b/c Starbucks is mucho dinero - I go and get a Caramel Apple Cider with xtra caramel in the winter and any flavor Frappachino in the summer.

I'll dabble sometimes with the iced coffee.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 9, 2007)

There's already a thread about it here:

http://specktra.net/f179/favorite-st...s-drink-29869/


----------



## nunu (Dec 9, 2007)

Caramel Frapacino coffe base mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 9, 2007)

Venti, non-fat cappuccino with Sugar-Free Vanilla...sooo tasty!!  In the summer I like a Light Mocha Frappuccino or a Light Vanilla Bean Frappuccino, Venti, of course.  I usually get the Frappuccinos as a treat or a sub for lunch (I know not very healthy, but sooo filling).


----------



## OliviaChristine (Dec 10, 2007)

I really go for the seasonal drinks, pumpkin spice lattes in the fall, eggnog lattes and peppernmint mochas in winter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Lately I've been drinking grande nonfat white chocolate peppermint mocha, w/2 pumps of white chocolate, 2 pumps of peppermint, with whip at 140 degrees. Yummy!


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 10, 2007)

how are the eggnog lattes? i love eggnog but have been a little hesitant to try them in latte form..are they really thick?


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 10, 2007)

They're yuck.
I don't like them. :/


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Dec 11, 2007)

never had eggnog before but the lattes are luuuuuuuuuuuush mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
their jst sweet im not sure what the flavour is but they are delish!
no they are not thick


----------



## Divinity (Dec 12, 2007)

Starbucks is a serious addiction I've developed now that I walk to work and they're on every corner.  You ladies that do up to 8 of these drinks a day are hardcore!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Throughout the year I find myself getting the Marble Mocha Machiatto - YUM!
BUT I'm always waiting for fall to come so I can get my Pumpkin Spice Latte fix!


----------



## fash10nista (Dec 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Divinity* 

 
_Starbucks is a serious addiction I've developed now that I walk to work and they're on every corner._

 
Ditto! Major caffeine addiction....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hot: Triple shot, xtra hot Gingerbread latte; triple shot Caramel Macchiato (when the GBL is out of season..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..)
Cold: Triple shot Java Chip frap, blended; Grande Green Tea frap


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 12, 2007)

Ugh I hate how there is such variability. There are Starbucks popping up on nearly every second corner and each make it different. I used to hate their lattes b/c I thought they had too much milk (compared to my fav. Second Cup) but once I tried several different locations, some had wayyyy too much coffee/milk ratio, some were just right. Dammit is it too hard to ask for consistency?
When/if I go to Starbucks, I love the Pumpkin Spice latte or my good old standby is just a vanilla latte.


----------



## xiahe (Dec 13, 2007)

mmm i LOVE starbucks!!!!  it's like crack for college kids - and i get it everyday! haha.


i ALWAYS get a grande (or venti) upside-down non-fat caramel macchiato with extra caramel, extra hot!  soooo yummy <3


----------



## maggiep07 (Dec 13, 2007)

carmel latte with whole milk and whip!! mmmmm


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 13, 2007)

I like all of Starbucks fun flavored drinks but in terms of just normal coffee, Dunkin doughnuts' coffee is about a thousand times better (and cheaper!)


----------



## Purity (Dec 13, 2007)

We don't have Starbucks in Sweden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but when I visit a country in the summer that does have Starbucks, I drink loads of java chip frappuchinos.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Dec 14, 2007)

We don't have a starbucks here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I go a lot when I'm off island!

All are nonfat/light
hot:
Peppermint Mocha
Cinnamon Dolce Latte
Peppermint White Chocolate Mocha
White Chocolate Mocha
 Vanilla Latte

Cold:
 Cinnamon Dolce Frappuccino
 White Chocolate Mocha Frappuccino
 Pomegranate Frappuccino w/shot of raspberry
 Iced White Chocolate Mocha


----------



## neotrad (Dec 16, 2007)

Hot drink: Caramel Macchiato
Cold drink: Straberries & Cream Frappuccino and/or Green Tea Frappuccino


----------



## frocher (Dec 16, 2007)

........


----------



## chellebreezy (Dec 22, 2007)

as soon as i saw this thread i knew i had to reply.
i work at my local starbucks and i looovveee it!
i must admit, ever since i started working there i've been drinking tons more coffee than i usually do. i have tons of favorite drinks there...

hot: 3 pumps soy white mocha w/ carame or soy vanilla latte w/ 2 pumps vanilla & 1 pump toffee nut

cold: passion tea lemonade, 3 pumps classic & 2 pumps rasberry, iced caramel machiattos w/ extra caramel, iced white mocha w/ extra caramel

can you tell i like caramel? lol


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 22, 2007)

Vanilla Bean Frapp or Carmel Frapp both with NO whipp.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2008)

Great I've found this thread! I just love Starbucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Starbucks and MAC are strongely connected to each other for me. I usually buy MAC at my counter which is in a mall and there are three Starbucks as well. 
I always buy a Vanilla Latte or Iced Vanilla Latte if I just have got my latest MAC haul. 

By the way, I can't pass a Starbucks anywhere else either.


----------



## kristakamikaze (Mar 16, 2008)

cold - caramel frap


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 16, 2008)

I just want an iced coffee so bad....


----------



## x-ivy (Mar 16, 2008)

Chocolate Chip Frap
all year round


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 16, 2008)

You know what cookies I die for?  Those Butterhorn cookies.  Good God those are delicious.  I can only find them at the Seattle area Starbucks though.  Anyone else have them at their 'Bucks?


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 17, 2008)

Cinnamon Dolce Latte w/ extra whip cream and a ginger molasses cookie. Costs me frikin' $7.00 almost everyday, but its sooo yummeh *drools*


----------



## Susanne (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_You know what cookies I die for?  Those Butterhorn cookies.  Good God those are delicious.  I can only find them at the Seattle area Starbucks though.  Anyone else have them at their 'Bucks?_

 
I will find out on Wednesday


----------



## xiahe (Mar 17, 2008)

I ALWAYS get a soy upside-down caramel macchiato.  DELICIOUS! <3


----------



## xoleaxo (Mar 17, 2008)

i'm not a big fan of hot drinks, so my usual is an iced chai latte.  it tastes like christmas in a cup.


----------



## dancer4life34 (Mar 17, 2008)

*passion fruit ice tea*
*iced mocha/coffee frapuccino (yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm)*
*vanilla latte*
*peppermint mocha*


----------



## Divinity (Mar 17, 2008)

The pumpkin spice latte is my weakness!  Oooh with a piece of the marble loaf...mmm!  The starbucks down the street JUST ran out of the syrup for this wonderful latte!  Damn!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Divinity* 

 
_The pumpkin spice latte is my weakness!  Oooh with a piece of the marble loaf...mmm!  The starbucks down the street JUST ran out of the syrup for this wonderful latte!  Damn!_

 
Tell me about it.  Around Feb/March is when I start cruising area Starbucks looking to score pumpkin lattes like a crack addict.   "Ya got any syrup left, maaaan?"


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 17, 2008)

I've been drinking the hell out of the bottled Coffee Frappucinos. I toss one in the freezer when I wake up and before I head out the door I grab it....it's like sex in the morning.


----------



## Divinity (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Tell me about it.  Around Feb/March is when I start cruising area Starbucks looking to score pumpkin lattes like a crack addict.   "Ya got any syrup left, maaaan?"_

 





  LOL!  Glad to know I'm not alone.


----------



## itsJADEbiitch (Mar 18, 2008)

java chip frap with a slice of zucchini bread <3


----------



## Susanne (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_You know what cookies I die for?  Those Butterhorn cookies.  Good God those are delicious.  I can only find them at the Seattle area Starbucks though.  Anyone else have them at their 'Bucks?_

 
Hi MAC_Whore, 

there aren't those Butterhorn cookies here at our Starbucks...


----------

